# wtb shelby airflow or hiawatha arrow



## omwmike (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello all, I am still searching for an original paint Shelby Airflow or Hiawatha Arrow, I am now able to cross off the Racycle, as I purchased 2 of them last weekend. The hunt continues, thanks, Mike 503-310-8708 or omwmike@canby.com


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 11, 2013)

Boy ...that's a tall order.. Restored auctioned off at 6k and not many origs or restored orig tanks out  there to begin with. But you never know.


----------



## omwmike (Nov 17, 2013)

*airflow*

hope is free!


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 14, 2014)

LOL.... Good luck i have only seen three in 25 years..


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 14, 2014)

Let me think a minute...

As to original paint streamline airflows that I know of exchanging hands whilst I have been collecting bicycles:

-The Cali bike to Mike Wolfe most recently in 2013
-The "Doctor's" bike here at the CABE to mystery buyer 2 years ago.
-Mine from ebay a few years ago.
-Tim N. to Freqman roughly 5 years ago.

Any corrections, feel free to add.

Chris


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm assuming this is not what you're looking for, but thought I'd post just in case 
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bik/4283524297.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 14, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Let me think a minute...
> 
> As to original paint streamline airflows that I know of exchanging hands whilst I have been collecting bicycles:
> 
> ...




You forgot one.... Walt had a Deluxe speedline and a standard--Both he has sold...Standard Mike has and Deluxe one of my friends has.... There are a few Hiawatha original paint ones out there...As you no Hiawatha are not as rare...Still not easy to find them. The Doctors one he sold is local to me and not hidden--I will let him chime in if he wants?? As for yours being in the same category as them.. Sorry--- No disrespect to you!!! i think there is not a lot paint left that i can see in your pictures... Looks more like rust. To me this does not put you in the original paint club.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Actually mine came via Chuck Rosa who I believe got it from Joe M. V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 14, 2014)

Another CABE'r bought one off Ebay for a few hundred bucks year before last, although it was only on the 'bay for like 20 minutes, turned out to be a great looking bike after is was all cleaned up.
There are more than just a handful of Airflows that have traded hands over the last couple of years, granted, not many more.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 14, 2014)

poolboy1 said:


> You forgot one.... Walt had a Deluxe speedline and a standard--Both he has sold...Standard Mike has and Deluxe one of my friends has.... There are a few Hiawatha original paint ones out there...As you no Hiawatha are not as rare...Still not easy to find them. The Doctors one he sold is local to me and not hidden--I will let him chime in if he wants?? As for yours being in the same category as them.. Sorry--- No disrespect to you!!! i think there is not a lot paint left that i can see in your pictures... Looks more like rust. To me this does not put you in the original paint club.




I think there be a fender dart peaking through!?.. Esh


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 14, 2014)

*Are you down with the brown?*



poolboy1 said:


> You forgot one.... Walt had a Deluxe speedline and a standard--Both he has sold...Standard Mike has and Deluxe one of my friends has.... There are a few Hiawatha original paint ones out there...As you no Hiawatha are not as rare...Still not easy to find them. The Doctors one he sold is local to me and not hidden--I will let him chime in if he wants?? As for yours being in the same category as them.. Sorry--- No disrespect to you!!! i think there is not a lot paint left that i can see in your pictures... Looks more like rust. To me this does not put you in the original paint club.




Thanks for the update.

I don't know Walt or the somewhat recent Speedline owners as I don't associate myself with every collector and every circle of collectors.
My writing on this thread is what I know and certainly don't expect what I say to become a part of a Wikipedia entry as comprehensive reference.

The category for the Speedline airflow in my collection is Original Paint, being a brown and tan...find another.
The tan accent was painted on top and has worn off in places, yet remains in all the areas where is was originally applied.
There is no more rust on this bicycle than the others in the "original paint club" just that the darker base brown color resembles rust and it was late in the day when I finished the detail and snapped the pics.
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle1376

I am taken aback by your comment Ethan, but not personally offended as I know the whole story having worked on every inch...if you ever get to see my Speedline live, you can apologize to this inimitable bike.

Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 14, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually mine came via Chuck Rosa who I believe got it from Joe M. V/r Shawn




My fault, maybe I was thinking of the no nose and pretty sure you got it before I even knew what a balloon tire bicycle was.
Hey, it's now official...at least you are in the Speedline original paint club!
Chris


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 15, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I don't know Walt or the somewhat recent Speedline owners as I don't associate myself with every collector and every circle of collectors.
> My writing on this thread is what I know and certainly don't expect what I say to become a part of a Wikipedia entry as comprehensive reference.
> ...




Well.... I will apologize for even saying anything at all.... I think Shawn got his No-Nose from ML...Unless he has two of them? I might be off a few bikes on how many original paint ones are out there. 

Ethan


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2014)

The No-Nose is a restored bike that I bought from Mike Spangler. My original paint Speedline came from Chuck Rosa. Regardless I think the point has been made that original paint Arrows/Speedlines are pretty scarce. Now let's help Mike find one! V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Jan 15, 2014)

*Speedline?*

Was this a speedline airflow? Where the hell was I???

-Ken-



Talewinds said:


> Another CABE'r bought one off Ebay for a few hundred bucks year before last, although it was only on the 'bay for like 20 minutes, turned out to be a great looking bike after is was all cleaned up.
> There are more than just a handful of Airflows that have traded hands over the last couple of years, granted, not many more.


----------

